# my first FATTIES (with Q-view)



## flyweed (Jul 22, 2010)

Just had a chance to make a few fatties for dinner last night. I learned alot just by reading info on this forum..so thanks to all you pro fatty smokers, allowing me to get it right the first time.

My recipe:

Hot Sausage

Mozzarella cheese

Provolone cheese

pepperoni

fresh baby spinach

pinch of hot pepper

Photos of my fatties and my smoking area:
























 Oh yeah..had to throw in a couple photos of my new SMOKE DADDY I just attached to my MES.  Works great....love it!

Dan


----------



## rdknb (Jul 22, 2010)

those look very good, bot I am hungry


----------



## scubahsteve69 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep....those look tasty!  BTW...I'm digging your backyard!


----------



## flyweed (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL..thanks guys...oh and yeah about the yard..that's actually my FRONT yard...our living room/kitchen and front deck overlook that "coulee"  my backyard is all "woods" behind the house.  We are set right into the side of the bluff...so if you look out across over the pine trees..thats the same as what the hills look like on our side as well

Dan


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know what's prettier, the fatties or the view.  Nice job.  That's one of the prettiest weaves I have seen on here.


----------



## brdprey (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah man, i left my mes out like that and the digital read out half burned up one hot day in the sun. nice yard makes me home sick.


----------



## cheapchalee (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice looking fatties, and the view is great also.  Thanks for posted.

Chalee


----------

